# HELP! Red streaks on my fish's body!



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I started a thread the other day titled "head shaking". I think I got the "diagnosis" all wrong! What's happening!?!?

My angel has red streaking across the top of her body, and near the base of her caudal fin. The edges of her fins look a bit white-lined. My S. daemon also has the white-tipped fins, and my severum has a white (NOT ich) spot on his body. It's a couple millimeters, and i'm not sure how i'd describe the texture. soft, but not "fluffy". It's still quite small though, maybe 1.5 mm in diameter.

pH: 7.0
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate 5 (woohoo! that's what you get for doing lots and lots of water changes)
temp: 81

Please help me! I want to go to the LFS to pick up some meds (I essentially have nothing at home) and I need to go in the morning! HELP!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

My angel's fins are pink. This is not looking good. I'll probably lose her 

Everyone has clamped fins. This happened so quickly. I knew something was going on, but the situation took such a drastic turn overnight.

I bought Maracyn two, and I'm going to try that. I couldn't wait any longer. If anyone knows what's happening to my fish, please chime in.

I do about 2 40% water changes per week! I did a 25% change last night.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like septicemia with the angel...But this is usually caused by poor water quality, as it is essentially blood poisoning.

Is it a new fish?

What kind of test kits are you using? Liquid reagent or strips? How long have they been open?

The white tipped fins and white spot sound like something else...Are the white areas cottony or fuzzy in appearance?

If so, this could explain the "twitchy" behaviour you had before. It may be Columnaris.

I would lower the temp gradually to 76 in an effort to slow the spread, just in case this is what it is.

If your test kits are okay, then you'll want to do a rather large water change and follow it with daily treatments with Maracyn and Maracyn II or Kanamycin...I would treat for 10 days.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

My test kits are 3 months old. They're the API liquid ones.

No fuzziness anywhere. Just white...I did another water change just now and added carbon to remove the fenbendazole. When should I take out the carbon and start the Maracyn II??

The angel was the first fish in the tank! I've had her/him since October. I think the S. daemon is the culprit. He's the newest, and came straight from Colombia about a month and a half ago. I hope the Maracyn works!!

Should I add salt?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are some pics:

In the first, you can see the white spot on my severum. It's the only one, and I don't think i'd call it "fuzzy". 









In this picture, you can see the red streaking on my angel. It's across the very top of her body, then there's a line straight across the middle, and at basically at the base of all her fins. Her dorsal fins and "feelers" are pink (though you can't tell in this picture). There are also 3 white spots. One on her caudal fin, one on the back of her dorsal fin, and one on the back of whatever the bottom fin is called. 









Finally, you can see the damaged scales/white spots on my S. daemon. I couldn't get a better picture, because he's been hiding today. It seems that he also has some red at the base of his fins.









All of the fish have the white at the end of their fins, though you can't really see it in the pictures. It's just a white edge. That's the best way to describe it. Finally, it seems that my S. daemon has stopped eating. He'll take the food into his mouth, but then he'll spit it out.

Thanks again


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Angel looks bloated now


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Angel is even more bloated, my krib has poo about 3 inches long (never seen this before...), my S. daemon stopped moving (thought he was dead), and my severum is even more lethargic.

I can't believe this is happening. I have no idea what's wrong. Please? somebody...


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

nobody died overnight, but there is still no improvement.

Last night, I saw my severum flashing (just once, and seemed to be concentrated on the face area).

Could I be dealing with a primary parasite problem and secondary bacterial/fungal problem?

If anyone knows anything...please reply. I think I'm going to lose all my fish. Things look extremely bad.

I'm currently treating with Maracyn II. I'll pick up some Maracyn I today. Will this help if there's a secondary fungal infection (white spots on fins)?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What is going on with the angelfish sounds like dropsy! Should the scales become raised (like a pinecone), that is exactly what it is.

I would start the Maracyn I immediately, but I'd also throw in some daily water changes with things going the way they are.

If you are dealing with parasites also, I'd still rather treat any potential bacterial infection first.

You could pick up some Jungle brand antiparasitic food, and see if you could get them to eat that, but I'd be hesitant to add an antiparasitic to the water column while using the other meds.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you SO much for your reply! I've been watching this thread like a hawk. I'm leaving my house in 30 minutes to go pick up the Maracyn I.

It's a small angel, so I can't really tell if her/his scales are raised. I'll start with the anti-bacterial treatment, and then we'll go from there. I really hope they make it! I'll see if the store also has the antiparasitic food.

PS: I'm pretty sure the angel has camallanus. I see red needle-like things coming out of her. I treated for 3 days with fenbendazole, but it didn't seem to clear. I was going to continue the treatment...but then all this happened and I figured the bacterial issue was much more pressing.

Thank you so much. I REALLY appreciate your responses.

I'll update when things change


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, update:

Everyone is still alive. The general situation looks neither better nor worse, with the exception of INCREASED fin rot 

Should I be seeing improvement by now? What about the fin rot...it's worse. Does this mean that the meds aren't working?

Still using Maracyn I and Maracyn II.

Thanks again


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, you should be seeing at least a halt in the progression of the fin rot.

How many days total have you been using the antibiotics? After 7 days of it, you might switch to daily water changes with Melafix.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just put day 4 of Maracyn II in the tank and day 3 of Maracyn I.

Everyone is still alive, and it seems that FINALLY things look better. My S. daemon who had been hiding for many days is swimming around the tank this morning!! The white spot on my severum is completely gone, and the injury (seen in picture above) on my S. daemon is looking much better.

The fin rot is not worse today, but it's not better either.... My angel is the only fish who has not improved. She seems more "happy", but the streaks are still there and she's still bloated. I'll continue with the antibiotics until day 7 (at least).

Thanks so much for your help... it has kept me sane over the past week


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, we are seeing improvement...As long as the fin rot isn't worsening, we're probably on the right track here.

I would do the daily water changes and Melafix on day 8, for a week. I find that when fin deterioration is involved, half the battle is in getting the damage repaired, once you get the infection under control.

No problem, Isis24! If you're sane you're doing better than me! :lol:


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Day 5 update: everything seems under control. No extra fin rot, and almost everyone is healing nicely. I don't know if the angel will make it--she's spending a lot of time at the surface, but she still has a good appetite.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Day 6 update: Fin rot is clearing, activity level is much more normal, injuries healing, but the Angel looks worse today. She's developing a sore on her side, and it's lined with red. She's clearly not going to heal. What do I do? I don't know if I have the heart to euthanize, though I think she's probably suffering. She's always at the back of the tank near the top, and always facing back. She's had a great appetite until last night--ate nothing.

What would you do? If I don't do something/take her out, the infection will spread to the others as soon as I stop the antibiotic. I'm sure she's flooded with bacteria.


----------

